# T2 or T2R



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Could some body helpme im trying to figure out the difference between the xray t2 and t2r besides the price tag. any advice on either car y or y not is greatly appreciated.

thanks
Mike


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i think the t2r has a fiberglass type chassie i think


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

yes it is the fiberglass chasis. but when i read the review on it from rc car action they said that it was still very very stiff so nothing to wory about. the car is a beautiful car and will perform very well. so I think its all about budget and the t2 and the new t2 05 do come with a few extra performance goodies that are probably nice to have.

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

There is no such thing as a T2 05. The differences in the T2 and T2R are clearly identifiable on the XRAY website. However, the biggest difference is the chassis, being it is NOT woven graphite, it is FRP, the same as the shock towers. FRP is not fiberglass, but let's not argue about that.  The T2R also does not come with the aluminum Multi-Flex uprights for the chassis-to-top deck attachment, but they aren't an absolute. Just because a TC is stiff doesn't make it drive better, that entirely depends on both driving style and track conditions.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

sory i forgot its the t2 007 lol! bond must be big over in england. so yea. basicaly the top deck is lowerd almoast 5mm and there are some other performance goodies on it. deft a nice car either way. 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

t2r even out yet? i dont see anyone with them in stock


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know they are out we got 3 in at the hobby store and they all sold in a couple of hours


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

drats! i want one!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

there a good looking car, im thinking about getting one myself,


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

do you think the chassis tweaks would negate roll bars?


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Roll bars (anti-sway bars) are a suspension tuning item, not a chassis tuning item. So, I would say no to your question, even though the two don't relate to each other.


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

but what i use the roll bars for is to rotate the back end around better i would venture to guess that a a particular setting on the chassis is better than others for this? i run rubber tire tcs (which i only run because winter and nitro off road dont go hand in hand) i just dont want to wrap up a bunch of money into this but would like something better than a tc3


----------



## knightrider (Dec 19, 2003)

*t2r*

i bought a t1r when they first came out and i still race and love it. now i have a t2 and i love that as well but if they improved on the t1r with the t2r then you will definately not go wrong with buying a t2r. my .02 cents. peace


----------

